# Surge protector



## cchas77 (Mar 17, 2016)

do I need to get a surge protector of so what kind..do I need the 30 amp or 50 amp...jayco 26 ft travel trailer


----------



## C Nash (Mar 17, 2016)

If you have 50 amp service cord you need a 50 amp.  The jayco probably is 30 amp and if so get the 30.  Just do a google search on surge proctectors for rvs and do the research


----------



## cchas77 (Mar 17, 2016)

Yes I just figured out its 30. I've been researching just trying to figure out what brand and what price so many to choose from.... Thank you


----------



## C Nash (Mar 18, 2016)

cchas, might want to read the reviews here.  http://www.amazon.com/30-AMP-Portable-Surge-Protector/product-reviews/B001RPSNYC.  Progressive industries seems to be a popular unit with campers.  they offer a hard wired unit or one that just plugs at shore power.


----------



## cchas77 (Mar 18, 2016)

Thank you for help


----------



## C Nash (Mar 19, 2016)

cchas77, you may want to look at this site.  Good comparsion on units    https://www.rvupgradestore.com/RV-Surge-Protection-s/142.htm


----------



## vanole (Mar 20, 2016)

This shows a couple of comparisons of competing companies.

http://www.viprv.com/ems/ems-chart.cfm


----------



## tdst51 (Apr 10, 2016)

cchas77 said:


> Yes I just figured out its 30. I've been researching just trying to figure out what brand and what price so many to choose from.... Thank you


Progressive Industries. The best there is and the best customer service. Above and beyond all the others.


----------



## krsmitty (May 2, 2016)

You may also want to consider a Hughes Autoformer. It is a basic surge protector, but it is also a power booster. It will boost the AC voltage up to 10% when needed.


----------



## henryck (Nov 18, 2019)

The Progressive Industries surge protector is the ideal choice since it has a lifetime warranty.


----------



## terryna (Nov 26, 2019)

C Nash said:


> cchas, might want to read the reviews here.  http://www.amazon.com/30-AMP-Portable-Surge-Protector/product-reviews/B001RPSNYC.  Progressive industries seems to be a popular unit with campers.  they offer a hard wired unit or one that just plugs at shore power.


Nice


----------



## Cavie (Feb 9, 2020)

krsmitty said:


> You may also want to consider a Hughes Autoformer. It is a basic surge protector, but it is also a power booster. It will boost the AC voltage up to 10% when needed.


It's an Autoformer that boost voltage that happen to include surge protection. It's primary job is to boost low voltage. It is good to use in front of an EMS that also includes surge protection. EMS is a 3rd piece of equipment that is often misnamed a surge protector. 

Surge Protector, EMS, Autoformer. 3 different pieces of equipment that do 3 different things.


----------



## martinoermando (Jun 27, 2020)

cchas77 said:


> do I need to get a surge protector of so what kind..do reverse image search email checker port checker I need the 30 amp or 50 amp...jayco 26 ft travel trailer


The best there is and the best customer service. Above and beyond all the others.


----------



## Cavie (Jun 27, 2020)

cchas77 said:


> do I need to get a surge protector of so what kind..do I need the 30 amp or 50 amp...jayco 26 ft travel trailer


Be prepared to spend about $300.00  Purchase am EMS. Not just a surge protector. 2 different things.


EMS vs Surge Suppressor – RV Mentor 

Do You Need an RV Surge Protector? - TechnoRV (1)


----------

